# The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show Saturday Nov 2nd..



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

November 2nd 2013
Saturday
10-3

Admission $5.00
Early Buy $10.00 8am
Tables $20.00 prepaid $25.00 at door
Questions 610-440-0487

Info:Http://www.valleygoto.com 

Racing Sponsored by Valley Rail Trains and Hobbies
Trophies,Prizes.. http://www.valleyrail.net

Dealers from 5 states. new vendors every show..

All Scales New/old/Parts HO-1/24

Racing /Ecchor TBA

We continue to grow every show.

Easy access from Pa Turnpike NE extenstion.

Less than 1 mile from I-78 ext 57.

Hope to see ya there..


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Sorry for the second post but the correct date is Saturday November 2nd 2013... 

See you there. With all the regulars and some more hopefully...


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

2 weeks and counting... Hope to see ya there....:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

be there!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I will be there!Anyone know if tub track is going? Or the guy with the American line display?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I wish "I" Was going, as I'd buy Front row seats to the BIG alpink vs. Copperhead Match


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wake up, wake up 
you sleepy heads.
get up, get up
get outta bed
cheer up, cheer up
the sun is red
live, love
laugh and be happy
I'm just a kid again
doin what I did again
singin a song
when the red, red robin
comes bob, bob, bobin 
along


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am so sincerely disappointed.
no one introduced themselves as "copperhead" Marcus today.
but he did leave me real juicy feedback.
Oscar Kovalesky stopped by and wanted me in a pic with him and Kevin.
pics here soon.
Marcus, wherefore art thou?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Al :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*a few pics from Merchant Square 11 02 2013*

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/Merchant Square 110213 Oscar K

pics!


Kevin, Oscar and Hank


Oscar, me and Kevin


Tommy


Bob

more on that link at the top


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Great pix- Al :thumbsup: Thanks for Sharing !
And that's sooo cool that Oscar was there  LOL- that old man was responsible for me Not eating lunch at school for 4 years, as I saved up my lunch money to mail order slotcar stuff and models from his AW Catalog.


----------

